# Sinfoni Appassionato Components



## bullyx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

(Forgive me as I ramble a bit) I recently purchased a new VW GTI and have been in the process of acquiring gear to install an upgraded system once the weather warmed up. I have been into car audio as a hobby for damn near 30 years but am not the type to change gear or tweak a lot. I like to get it as close as possible initially to what I want and essentially leave it at that. I saw this thread, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/250146-sinfoni-eroico-components-excellent.html a little over a month and was very intrigued. I had already resigned myself to the fact that my front components would account for the largest % of my budget so I decided to make the drive down to Indiana for an event at Cartonix to hear Oilworker's car. I needed to make a decision on components for my new car and spent time listening to everything Cartronix had to offer. The Sinfoni Eroicos in his car were hands down the best thing I heard all day. They sounded absolutely amazing with a mid bass that particularly impressive. I brought a fairly particular friend with me as a second set of ears and he walked away equally impressed. I stepped out of the car thinking, "well, I guess I know what I'm taking home today". Truly amazing. 

Well, as mentioned, I listened to everything they offered, and at the end of the day, went a step down and took home a set of the Sinfoni Appassionatos. Overall, I easily listened to 25 pairs of components while at Cartronix. The board with the Appassionatos also had 8-10 other fairly high end components and was the last one I auditioned on. While sound on a board will differ from a car obviously, it makes for easy A-B comparisons. I listened to a small handful before pushing the button for the Appassionatos. As mentioned, I had a fairly picky friend with me. When I switched to the Sinfonis, we both looked at each other with that, “are we hearing this right?” look. I spent the next 30 minutes changing songs and swapping back and forth between the Appassionatos and everything else on the board. While the others all sounded great, there was a very noticable difference. At the end of the day, the 2 Sinfoni sets were the only options. They both use the same tweeter but a different mid and passive crossover. There was definitely a difference in the mid bass performance, BUT, I attribute that to the EXTRAORDINARY mid bass performance of the Eroicos. The Appasionatos definitely held their own in that area. (A Porsche 911 is not as fast as 911 Turbo, but you might not ever notice unless you were trying to race one.) I decided that I was going to be very happy with the Appassionatos and ended up saving a few $ to put towards the other gear I needed. I was truly blown away buy the sound and I cannot wait to get them installed. My install won’t be as impressive as others on here, but build log to follow soon.

Lastly, I want to end this with a quick thank you to Eric at Cartronix and Emilios with Audio Excellent. Information online on the Sinfonis is a little limited and Emilios was awesome about getting me all of the information and specs I needed. Even while running an event, Eric and team were able to find time to answer all of my questions and setup auditions in several customer cars. Eric absolutely understood my goals for the system and could not have been more helpful.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. Are these lines made in Italy of China?


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Bullyx2 .... By "new VW GTI" you mean the current MY16 Mk7 version presumably. Big fan of the VW GTI range having owned several beginning with the MY83.

Question: Considering your HiFi upgrade plan's, will the uprated speakers use the stock factory speaker positions? Pardon, as I'm not familiar with the Mk7's speaker positions..

My daily driver a MY06 MkV GLI,,, positions 3 speakers in each front door and 2 speakers in each rear door. Is the older GTI/GLI's speaker arrangement similarly positioned as the current Mk7 V'dub?

Good luck, your headed in the right direction... Start with quality gear!


----------



## bullyx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

DDfusion said:


> Thanks for posting this. Are these lines made in Italy of China?


Not sure to be honest. I would assume Italy, but will take a look when I get home. 

And sorry, I know it's kind of odd to post a "review" without actually installing the speakers. (hoping the weekend of 4/9) I was just truly blown away by these "Entry Level" components While certainly not cheap, to my ears they punch well above their weight class. Wanted to share my experience in hopes of maybe presenting an option that a lot of people may not have considered.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

bullyx2 said:


> (Forgive me as I ramble a bit) I recently purchased a new VW GTI and have been in the process of acquiring gear to install an upgraded system once the weather warmed up. I have been into car audio as a hobby for damn near 30 years but am not the type to change gear or tweak a lot. I like to get it as close as possible initially to what I want and essentially leave it at that. I saw this thread, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/250146-sinfoni-eroico-components-excellent.html a little over a month and was very intrigued. I had already resigned myself to the fact that my front components would account for the largest % of my budget so I decided to make the drive down to Indiana for an event at Cartonix to hear Oilworker's car. I needed to make a decision on components for my new car and spent time listening to everything Cartronix had to offer. The Sinfoni Eroicos in his car were hands down the best thing I heard all day. They sounded absolutely amazing with a mid bass that particularly impressive. I brought a fairly particular friend with me as a second set of ears and he walked away equally impressed. I stepped out of the car thinking, "well, I guess I know what I'm taking home today". Truly amazing.
> 
> Well, as mentioned, I listened to everything they offered, and at the end of the day, went a step down and took home a set of the Sinfoni Appassionatos. Overall, I easily listened to 25 pairs of components while at Cartronix. The board with the Appassionatos also had 8-10 other fairly high end components and was the last one I auditioned on. While sound on a board will differ from a car obviously, it makes for easy A-B comparisons. I listened to a small handful before pushing the button for the Appassionatos. As mentioned, I had a fairly picky friend with me. When I switched to the Sinfonis, we both looked at each other with that, “are we hearing this right?” look. I spent the next 30 minutes changing songs and swapping back and forth between the Appassionatos and everything else on the board. While the others all sounded great, there was a very noticable difference. At the end of the day, the 2 Sinfoni sets were the only options. They both use the same tweeter but a different mid and passive crossover. There was definitely a difference in the mid bass performance, BUT, I attribute that to the EXTRAORDINARY mid bass performance of the Eroicos. The Appasionatos definitely held their own in that area. (A Porsche 911 is not as fast as 911 Turbo, but you might not ever notice unless you were trying to race one.) I decided that I was going to be very happy with the Appassionatos and ended up saving a few $ to put towards the other gear I needed. I was truly blown away buy the sound and I cannot wait to get them installed. My install won’t be as impressive as others on here, but build log to follow soon.
> 
> Lastly, I want to end this with a quick thank you to Eric at Cartronix and Emilios with Audio Excellent. Information online on the Sinfonis is a little limited and Emilios was awesome about getting me all of the information and specs I needed. Even while running an event, Eric and team were able to find time to answer all of my questions and setup auditions in several customer cars. Eric absolutely understood my goals for the system and could not have been more helpful.


Congrats on your choice !

The Appassionato are seriously good speakers at any price point... I've listened to them powered by a Sinfoni Esordio Solo Ad-Lib... Very nice, full bodied sound...

A very good buddy of mine is in the midst of installing this very combo for his son in a Honda Civic... I believe he's going to compete in MECA in the Stock Class...

Best wishes !


----------



## bullyx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

1998993C2S said:


> Hey Bullyx2 .... By "new VW GTI" you mean the current MY16 Mk7 version presumably. Big fan of the VW GTI range having owned several beginning with the MY83.
> 
> Question: Considering your HiFi upgrade plan's, will the uprated speakers use the stock factory speaker positions? Pardon, as I'm not familiar with the Mk7's speaker positions..
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes sir, 2016. My first VW (if you don't count my hand me down '72 beetle from when i was 16) Am planning to utilize the OEM locations. Tweeters about 1/5 - 1/4 up on the A pillar. The M25 tweeter in the Eroico and Appassionato seems to be well suited to typical off-axis OEM locations. Everything in the car seems to be controlled by the source unit and I am happy with it so no plans to remove. Will be a very simple system, OEM source, Audison bit-Ten, Alpine PDX-V9 running 100x4 active to the Sinfonis and 500x1 to a SI BM MKIII. Have everything in hand, just need a warm and long weekend.


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words about my car! I had the same reaction when we put those Appassionatos on that sound board. We all just looked at each other in amazement. I will be purchasing a set of these as well for my wifes car.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to Sinfoni...you will never ever want a different brand, my Sinfoni Maestoso comp review coming soon!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

gumbeelee said:


> Welcome to Sinfoni...you will never ever want a different brand, my Sinfoni Maestoso comp review coming soon!!


OK sir.... looking forward to this review... !
Bring it on.....


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> OK sir.... looking forward to this review... !
> 
> Bring it on.....




Coming very soon, finishing final touches!!


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

gumbeelee said:


> Coming very soon, finishing final touches!!


Hopefully soon after I can post up a review of the new Tempo components.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

oilworker said:


> Hopefully soon after I can post up a review of the new Tempo components.




Can't wait to read that review of those tempos. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## ransdaleroberts (Jan 24, 2016)

Emilios is a fine helpful gentleman....

I have just begun my install of my Focal Be Kit 7 driven bi-amped by the Sinfoni Tempo for the highs and Grave for the lows...

I soon shall be posting my long patient experience having these beauties installed...

Wait for this space...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice write up indeed. I was really hoping to make that event, my anniversary was the same weekend so we had other plans. I have been to Cartronix before (4 hour drive) and bought Sinfoni gear from Eric, I can concur that Eric is a great guy and easy to deal with and what a nice shop they have, high end experience for sure.. Glad to see your going with Sinfoni, it is an easy choice given the right audition enviroment.

Emilios is world class in my opinion, as a rep for Sinfoni and an information source in this hobby we all love. The guy will simply go out of his way to help, at nearly any time of day. Sinfoni certainly made the right choice having him lead the Sinfoni drive in the US.. 

As for more reviews, Gumbeelee I am really looking forward to your up coming write up on the Maestoso set. 

Oilworker also congrats on your upgrade, we should have a Sinfoni meet one day guys! 

I am doing some upgrading myself very soon, Grandioso Opus 3 way is in my near future.


----------

